# Unusual dwarf catfish?



## Wulfen (2 Aug 2018)

Hi all.
Does anyone know of any interesting or unusual dwarf catfish species?
I would especially be interested in South American or species with compatible water/habitat requirements.
Would love to keep something really unusual in my upcoming 186ltr Aquascaper planted Riverwood tank.


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Aug 2018)

Hara jerdoni perhaps, but not sure on where it's from I'll need to check!


----------



## alto (3 Aug 2018)

H jerdoni list India, Bangladesh as distribution 

Aquarium Glaser FB is always worth a stroll for intriguing fish - with excellent Frank Schäfer photos    

Of course most anything new/unusual SA will also be rarely imported & often expensive


----------



## Edvet (3 Aug 2018)

Colomesus asselus is SA.
You will have to provide plenty snails or otherwise trim their beaks.


----------



## zozo (3 Aug 2018)

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/centromochlus-perugiae/




 

https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/8650/tatia-perugiae-s.html (stock is rather low)


----------



## Edvet (3 Aug 2018)

Ah sorry brainfart, i read puffer..........................


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Aug 2018)

_Hyalobagrus flavus_ are very nice, but hard to find. Not South American though.
No more than 2" long, very active in the daytime. Like a blackwater tank, but not  too fussy.
Sadly I never got mine to breed and I haven't got any now.


----------



## Conort2 (3 Aug 2018)

Banjo catfish are pretty unusual however I don't think you'll see much of it at all. The tatia zozo has put up are pretty cool and would go well in a planted tank. Or maybe one of the smaller whiptails would be ok like the l10a red lizard whip tails, pretty unusual but stay out in the open Most of the time and are visible unlike a lot of catfish. https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=747


Cheers

Conor


----------



## Wulfen (4 Aug 2018)

Aqua360 said:


> Hara jerdoni perhaps, but not sure on where it's from I'll need to check!


Many thanks Aqua 
What a great looking fish. Just looked it up, India, Bangladesh. Has similar requirements to South American species.


----------



## Wulfen (4 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Ah sorry brainfart, i read puffer..........................


Haha  Really interesting fish though. I had no idea until very recently that true freshwater puffers existed.


----------



## Wulfen (4 Aug 2018)

zozo said:


> https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/centromochlus-perugiae/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one cool looking fish.


----------



## Wulfen (4 Aug 2018)

Conort2 said:


> Banjo catfish are pretty unusual however I don't think you'll see much of it at all. The tatia zozo has put up are pretty cool and would go well in a planted tank. Or maybe one of the smaller whiptails would be ok like the l10a red lizard whip tails, pretty unusual but stay out in the open Most of the time and are visible unlike a lot of catfish. https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=747
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Many thanks 
Really like the whiptails but again did not realize there were small species. This standard form looks cool 
https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/rineloricaria-parva/


----------



## mort (4 Aug 2018)

The problem with catfish is a lot tend to be inactive or nocturnal so even though I love species like hara (they are great if you don't mind having a fish that you really have to search for and not see them most of the time) if it were me I'd stick with some nice cories. There are plenty to choose from and they like being in groups, so you get plenty of activity. Aspidoras are similar and equally as fun. I'd couple that with a specimen fish, which for me would be a royal whiptail.


----------



## Wulfen (4 Aug 2018)

mort said:


> The problem with catfish is a lot tend to be inactive or nocturnal so even though I love species like hara (they are great if you don't mind having a fish that you really have to search for and not see them most of the time) if it were me I'd stick with some nice cories. There are plenty to choose from and they like being in groups, so you get plenty of activity. Aspidoras are similar and equally as fun. I'd couple that with a specimen fish, which for me would be a royal whiptail.


Many thanks, mort. I already plan on 6 Corydoras panda, great little fish. I really don't mind only occasionally seeing shy or retiring species. It's always a bit of a thrill when you do catch sight of them 
I'm also going to look into a red spectrum light as I read they can't see this spectrum allowing you to view them at night.
The Royal Whiptail is another nice looking fish but would be a little large for what I'm after.


----------



## alto (4 Aug 2018)

Take note of preferred lower temp of Panda Cory’s  (22-25C)


----------



## agol77 (5 Aug 2018)

Have a look at Pier Aquatics. I think they specialise in direct imports from South America, and get some really interesting fish, particularly catfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (5 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> Take note of preferred lower temp of Panda Cory’s  (22-25C)



Mine haven't looked as happy with our warmer temperatures at the moment, think they will appreciate it when it cools down a bit.  I keep adolfoi as well and they like a resting cooler period as do quite a few cory species.


----------



## Wulfen (5 Aug 2018)

agol77 said:


> Have a look at Pier Aquatics. I think they specialise in direct imports from South America, and get some really interesting fish, particularly catfish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, ago. Will definitely try to visit. Looks like a great store.


----------

